# Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 hohe Temperaturen i7 6700k



## Q5Gamer (12. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe frisch meinen PC zusammengebaut. Die Arctic L.F. 240 wird bei mir in Prime ca max 82°C heiß. Im normalen Windows Betrieb habe ich laut HWMonitor temps von ca 20°C, sobald der PC auf 4,2GHZ taktet und sei die Anwendung noch so klein/kurz heult mein PC auf und die Temps steigen rasch auf bis ca 60°C bis sie 1 Sek. danach wieder rasch absinken auf 20°C. Woran kann das liegen? Habe extra die Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Wärmeleitpaste verwendet. Habe ich evtl. die Schrauben des Kühlers zu fest angezogen ?

Daten meines PC:
Intel core i7 6700k
MSI RX 480 Gaming X8
Fractal design define R5
16 GB DDR4 Corsair vengeance Red LED 3200mhz 
Be Quiet E10 500W

Radiator wurde in der Front verbaut mit Doppellüfterbestückung . Pumpe hängt an einem Cha-Fan und läuft mit min 3500RPM bis 5500RPM. Die lüfter sind am cpu-Fan mit min 700RPM.


----------



## drstoecker (12. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe bei meinem 6700 mit 4.5ghz und 1.35v vcore mit Prime rund 60grad , Lüfter rund 8/900umin. 
Haste mal die Spannung im BIOS überprüft?
dir ist aber schon bewusst das die Montage so nicht optimal ist, da warme Luft so ins Gehäuse strömt.
welches Gehäuse hast du?


----------



## TheRealNicolai (12. Oktober 2016)

Das der Radiator an der Front ist macht quasi keinen unterschied.


Are front mounted radiators bad for your PC? - YouTube

Hast du den Kuehlkoerper mal von der CPU genommen und geschaut, ob die Waermeleitpaste richtig aufgetragen ist?

Spannungen solltest du auf jeden fall mal pruefen! Zum einen im Bios und dazu auch noch im HW Monitor: HWMonitor 1.29 | News | CPUID


----------



## PolluxFix (12. Oktober 2016)

TheRealNicolai schrieb:


> Das der Radiator an der Front ist macht quasi keinen unterschied.
> ]



Stand nicht erst in der letzten PCGH ein Artikel wonach das ungünstig ist, weil die CPU so den Innenraum heizt und die Grafikkarte ja auch nur die warme Luft quirllt? Und das die Spannungswandler so nicht gekühlt werden uw...


----------



## Q5Gamer (12. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe folgende werte: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Im Bios werden 1,29Volt angegeben. Welche wäre optimal wenn ich nicht vor hab zu übertakten? Und nochmals, kann es sein dass wenn ich die Schrauben der Pumpeneinheit zu fest angezogen habe sich evtl. holräume bzw Spannungen aufbauen die ungünstig sind?


----------



## drstoecker (12. Oktober 2016)

Die Schrauben kannste nicht zu fest anziehen. Ich meine aber es waren 2erlei stifte dabei, Vllt. Hast du du falschen genommen? Die Lüfter sind aber auch richtig rum montiert? Deine Temps sehen aber normal aus weil du ja was von 80grad geschrieben?


----------



## Q5Gamer (13. Oktober 2016)

80 grad hat die CPU zwischenzeitlich unter Prime95(10min test). Habe heute die wärmeleitpaste nochmals neu aufgetragen, mit einer kleinen Verbesserung von 3°C. Lüfter sind richtig rum montiert, zeigen mit der plastikstrebenseite nach innen. Stifte habe ich aus der Packung mit der Aufschrift "Sockel 115X" genommen. Ich verstehe nur nicht wie manche Leute auf solche Temperaturen kommen:

IDLE: zwischen 20 und 25°.
GAMING: Max 38° (Battlefield), bei Rocket League und Fifa sogar unter 35° (durchschnittlich 30°)
PRIME 95: Max 42° und Prime small FFTS max 53°

Meine Idle Temps sehen genauso aus aber unter last wäre ich froh wenn ich mal unter 50°C komme. Habe mich stets an die Anleitung gehalten. Bin am verzweifeln


----------



## Chimera (13. Oktober 2016)

Q5Gamer schrieb:


> 80 grad hat die CPU zwischenzeitlich unter Prime95(10min test). Habe heute die wärmeleitpaste nochmals neu aufgetragen, mit einer kleinen Verbesserung von 3°C. Lüfter sind richtig rum montiert, zeigen mit der plastikstrebenseite nach innen. Stifte habe ich aus der Packung mit der Aufschrift "Sockel 115X" genommen. Ich verstehe nur nicht wie manche Leute auf solche Temperaturen kommen:
> 
> IDLE: zwischen 20 und 25°.
> GAMING: Max 38° (Battlefield), bei Rocket League und Fifa sogar unter 35° (durchschnittlich 30°)
> ...



Nun, dann lies doch einfach mal dies hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...alkis-blog-16-vertrauen-ist-gut-wirklich.html. Zumal du nie, aber so was von niemals deine Werte mit denen von anderen vergleichen kannst. Um dies machen zu können, müsstest du 1) ein absolut identisches System im absolut gleichen Case mit gleicher Kühlung verwenden, 2) im gleichen Raum bei gleicher Temperatur und 3) auch eine exakt gleich gute/schlechte CPU verwenden, dazu dann noch die absolut gleichen Settings und dies betrifft vorallem die Spannung. Beispiel: wenn Hans mit 1,15V die Werte XY erreicht, dann wird Fritz mit 1,25 oder 1,30V eher höhere Tempis haben. Grad wen ndas Board mit "Auto"-Settings betrieben wird, liegen manchmal höhere Spannungen an als nötig und dies wirkt sich dann logischerweise auf die Temperatur aus.
Zudem spielt auch die Güte der CPU ne grosse Rolle, dieselbe CPU heisst keinesfalls dieselben Werte. Mal als Beispiel: wenn du 10x dieselbe CPU holst und alle 10 mit dem gleichen Kühler kühlst, dann denkst du doch nicht, dass du auch 10x exakt die gleichen Werte bekommst? Da kannst du von minimalen Unterschieden bis zu extrem krassen alles dabei haben. Hat man ein schlechtes Exemplar, ja in Gottes Namen, dann hat man auch z.T. krasse Temperaturunterschiede. Ist nun mal so. Und grad Prime hat nun mal null Aussagekraft, da nimmt man eher ein Game oder lässt nen 3D Murks Bench durchlaufen. 
Zudem muss man mit Werten von anderen immer vorsichtig sein, denn es spielt schon ne extrem grosse Rolle, wie es mit der Umgebungsluft ist. Ich z.B. hab vor paar Jahren auch den Stunt vollbracht und meine GTX 460 mit dem Referenzkühler(!) unter Volllast bei nicht mal 45°C halten können. War recht einfach: es war Winter, hatte das grosse Fenster offen und nur für den Benchmark lauschige 5°C Zimmertemperatur   Drum sollt man sich niemals von Reviewwerten zu stark beeinflussen lassen, denn sonst ist die Enttäuschung einfach um so grösser, wenn man selber was völlig anderes erreicht.


----------



## TheStieglitz (26. Oktober 2016)

Q5Gamer schrieb:


> Lüfter sind richtig rum montiert, zeigen mit der plastikstrebenseite nach innen.



Was meinst du mit "zeigen nach innen"? Der Lüfter, der zwischen der Gehäusefront und dem Radiator sitzt, muss die Plastestreben Richtung Radiator haben. Die Lüfter, die hinten am Radiator dran sind und Richtung Innenraum zeigen, müssen die Plastestreben Richtung Gehäuseinneres haben, also NICHT Richtung Radiator. So sollte das aussehen:

https://static.arctic.ac/media/cata...887a97daa66f/l/i/liquid_freezer_120_k01_1.png

Gruß


----------

